# Grounding Kit



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi there fellow Nissaners.
I have a few questions and hope that you all can shed some light on it for me. The first relates to grounding kits
1. Do it matter if it is DIY or something like the Sun grounding kit
2. How important are the ground points 
3. Does it matter if its 4awg or 8awg cable

I have a 4awg home made kit which I have mounted at the following points:
The ground point there by the coolant bottle to the head just above the altenator bracket, then from that bolt around the head to the intake manifold (passing by the inject and spark harness), then onto the ground point behind the air filter box and onto the neg lug of the battery. I also ran a cable to the ground on the firewall close to the computer.

This is what I have found from installing this kit, from startup the idling is much more smoother and throttle response is very sharp, use to have a slight delay . I have also found that the audio sounds a bit sharper and crisper(the highs and mids). As for the claims of lights being brighter and windows working faster I cant say yes to those but I can say when at idle turning on lights or working windows I don’t get that little vibration that use to get. Will try to get some pics of the mounting points to post later.

Also where can I get the short pipe from manifold to MAF for a QG18DE, either A&E or HotShot don’t want the rest want to keep my airbox in will use K&N replacement filter.


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

So none of you all nissan guys out there have grounding kits on you all cars. its nice to see that a thread that dont have much info on it get no replies here but shit like suspension which is mentioned every day someone would have a reply
come guys we gotta new look site lets keep other nissan guys coming here remember we are not the only forum for good nissan info


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Pamay said:


> So none of you all nissan guys out there have grounding kits on you all cars. its nice to see that a thread that dont have much info on it get no replies here but shit like suspension which is mentioned every day someone would have a reply
> come guys we gotta new look site lets keep other nissan guys coming here remember we are not the only forum for good nissan info


Whooa, settle down boy. You only had this posted for about 24 hours, on a Friday. Give people a chance to sleep off their hang-over and post something.


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

Dude dont get me wrong but as an avid nissaner i would think something like this would get some response since i nto a regularly mentioned thread. i know they are a few guys who would have read this thread long ago ad would have some great replies for the forum not just me but they just read and carry on
that not what we want on here that what happen on ther forums let cut that out
even if it just a link to another thread its ok but at leat say something ok dudes..............


----------



## B15NewYork (Oct 25, 2005)

^^how many users does this forum have anyway ?


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

ok I have pics of my install. how can i post them now


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

fastest way i know if is to upload the pictures into the gallery then post the link here in a post


----------

